# Concrete Jungle in Ramsgate



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone know what's going on here?

The website no longer seems to exist.

Gutted.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

put concrete jungle pets into google : victory:


----------



## grip (Aug 31, 2008)

Dextersdad said:


> Anyone know what's going on here?
> 
> The website no longer seems to exist.
> 
> Gutted.


 
This link works mate.
:: Concrete Jungle Exotic Pets ::


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

grip said:


> This link works mate.
> :: Concrete Jungle Exotic Pets ::


Yup it douse just tried it :2thumb:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

penfold said:


> put concrete jungle pets into google : victory:





grip said:


> This link works mate.
> :: Concrete Jungle Exotic Pets ::





monitor mad said:


> Yup it douse just tried it :2thumb:


Don't worry I had been doing and the domain wasn't working. Now I see why. There was an overhaul on the website and it's been revamped.

It was always on as a favourite so that's when alarm bells were ringing when it didn't work. Also, googling it at the time of my posting brought the same problems. It must have been down to it being jiggled before relaunching.

Thanks guys.: victory:


----------

